# Need help identifying something!



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

This will be a miracle if one of you can help me identify what this "thing" is called. I saw it somewhere on something but dont remember what or where. Got it? :LOL2: 

It is 2 pieces of plastic(or metal), they both have teeth and are circular. When you screw them together the teeth sort of lock together keeping what ever you are screwing together.....together.

Man this is horrible. :LOL2: 

SOMETHING like this but when you face the teeth together they lock whatever you are screwing together.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

First person to identify will win a 3 pack of my not so famous(But awesome quality)football jigs!


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 15, 2011)

Jim, not sure on the size, might take a picture next to a penny. Looks like the ?gaskets? that go on the transducer that allow it to flip up upon impact so it won't get torn off. That's my guess.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

yes...on the right track................


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 15, 2011)

Is to hold your screws tight? Cause mine always are loose


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 15, 2011)

I would say,since they look like steel, they would be used on an umbrella of some sort.they are the washers that lock the umbrella in position.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 15, 2011)

used on truck mirrors to keep them tight but yet loose enough to move them also used on bike seats


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 15, 2011)

Sawtooth washer. I hope that's right,I think it is.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

hardwatergrampa said:


> used on truck mirrors to keep them tight but yet loose enough to move them also used on bike seats



yes, need to find out what they are called.



S&MFISH said:


> Sawtooth washer. I hope that's right,I think it is.



close but not them according to google images. They are made out of plastic too I think.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 15, 2011)

we always called them tooth washers :LOL2:well i was just told there called a whiz nut


----------



## Brine (Mar 15, 2011)

Disc Lock Washer

Chicken Dinner!!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

Close Brine, real close.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

What I am trying to do is fasten two metal rods together and I do not want them to get loose unless I unscrew them.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Wedge lock seems to be what McMAster-Carr calls them. 

https://www.mcmaster.com/#washers/=bfzu1s


----------



## fender66 (Mar 15, 2011)

Humminbird calls it a "ratchet" in their installation manual. Just installed two new FF on Sunday and it's fresh in my mind....Plus, I checked my instructions to make sure my mind was correct. It often isn't. :roll:
They are used on either side of the transducer mount to set the angle.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

We are dancing around the fire. :LOL2: 
They might not even be called washers..........


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

I assume one side would have to be a (male end)screw with teeth at the end, and the female end would just need to have the teeth. Then they lock into place, and only come apart when you unscrew them with a little force.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

and keep this topic clean! :LOL2:


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

EDIT:NORDLOCK LOCK is what the site you got the pic from calls them. LOL 

By the way I stole your pink ribbon for my sig. :wink:


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

ok here is another "thought"

Picture the picture below with one end of a lock washer in the middle, and then another lock washer thing attached to the next rod. 





cmon you guys are close!


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Are we talking like a thumbscrew that the washer locks down?


----------



## Brine (Mar 15, 2011)

Jim... lend insight on how you attach this thing to the rods you are connecting


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

I have 2 metal rods 1/2 inch thick made of metal that I need to connect sort of like this rotisserie spit pictured. I need to guarantee that they will not come apart unless I break them down to put them away.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

I know what you are trying to do just not sure what you are asking to identify.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 15, 2011)

Totally lost me now.  My mind is whirling in 10 directions now.


----------



## Brine (Mar 15, 2011)

Key Lock Insert?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 15, 2011)

Tapered washer,looks like your pic.
https://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/271153595/tapered_washer/showimage.html


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Are we talking coupling nuts?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 15, 2011)

Now ,I think he's looking for "intercourse nuts" or washers.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 15, 2011)

In vehicle alignment...they are called "shims" and much bigger.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 15, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> Now ,I think he's looking for "intercourse nuts" or washers.



OOOHHHH.....DON'T GOOGLE THAT! :mrgreen:


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Something like this?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 15, 2011)

fender66 said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> > Now ,I think he's looking for "intercourse nuts" or washers.
> ...


 
You didn't really do that,did you? :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 15, 2011)

are you talking about a love joy couplin if so your picture is way off with the couplen you have two halfs and a rubber incert what are you doing with the rods


----------



## fender66 (Mar 15, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > S&MFISH said:
> ...



Of course


NOT!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 15, 2011)

hes making me nuttey trying to figure out what hes doing :? :LOL2:


----------



## Brine (Mar 15, 2011)

Helicoil Screw Thread Inserts?


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

I get what you are trying to do. Just don't understand exactly what you are looking for. Are you using jam nuts?

Is one rod male and the other female? Do you need a serrated flange nut?


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 15, 2011)

Codeman said:


> I get what you are trying to do. Just don't understand exactly what you are looking for. Are you using jam nuts?
> 
> Is one rod male and the other female? Do you need a serrated flange nut?


then couldn he use a turnbuckle ?


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Well it sounds like to me he is just trying to lock the 2 rods end to end. A coupling nut and jam nuts would do this but it sounds like to me he wants them serrated to ensure they don't come uncoupled as they rotate in something. Am I in the ball park Jim? :?: :?:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe like a telescopic pole lock?


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 15, 2011)

jim check out this site it takes too long to load with my dial-up iam sure they would have what your looking for[urhttps://www.lovejoy-inc.com/products/torsional-couplings.aspxl][/url]


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

Codeman said:


> Well it sounds like to me he is just trying to lock the 2 rods end to end. A coupling nut and jam nuts would do this but it sounds like to me he wants them serrated to ensure they don't come uncoupled as they rotate in something. Am I in the ball park Jim? :?: :?:




Yes all except the rotate into something part. I just need to conenct two rods together and ensure that they do not come apart unless I physically unscrew them.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Are the rods internally threaded?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you talking on the lines of,I think they are called tension-lock washers or torsion-lock.They are double sided.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

Codeman said:


> Are the rods internally threaded?



yes, Or they will be if needed.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

That and jam nuts and it won't come apart. 

Or





Lay the idea on me I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 15, 2011)

:idea: : get a pice of pipe that just fits over the shafts slide the shafts into the pipe drill a hole into the pipe and throug the shafts and then drive a drift pin in the hole to remove drive the drift pin out  :LOL2: ive been up for 30 hrs got to get some sleep now i cant sleep wondering what your doing i cant wait to see what it is your looking for :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope our names are listed on the patent license. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brine (Mar 15, 2011)

If I don't get the Chicken Dinner, I at least deserve a 6pc nugget.

[-o< 

https://www.google.com/images?um=1&...1&q=threaded+lock+coupler&aq=f&aqi=&aql=f&oq=


----------



## RivRunR (Mar 15, 2011)

Flange Springs, Disc Flange Springs, or Belleville Disc Springs?


----------



## Brine (Mar 15, 2011)

Are the rods you're joining solid or hollow?


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

Brine said:


> Are the rods you're joining solid or hollow?



Solid! :LOL2: 

Honestly this is not a game. My cousin is a machinist but before I present him with my idea I need my angles covered. Once I show him this thread he is going to kick me out of his shop. :LOL2:


----------



## Brine (Mar 15, 2011)

so are you going to have the hardware welded on?

The pieces you showed at the beginning once tightened down would not allow itself to unlock. I've used things like, but you didn't rotate (turn) them into postition. The were used in conjuction with another fastening (turning) piece of hardware. The transducer bracket is a good example. Simply allowing a part to swivel and then the teeth lock it into position.


----------



## RivRunR (Mar 15, 2011)

hmmm, I tried Belleville Disc...but how about Belleville serrated washers?


----------



## KMixson (Mar 15, 2011)

Serrated Tooth Lock Washer?


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

What are these rods for? Steel or aluminum? I know exactly how I would do it in my backwards redneck way. LOL Do they need to be smooth all the way down?


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

Codeman said:


> What are these rods for? Steel or aluminum? I know exactly how I would do it in my backwards redneck way. LOL Do they need to be smooth all the way down?



No not really, but they do have to come apart with a simple twist, no extra pieces(to lose).


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok Here is what I would do if you are using steel. Weld a bolt to the end of one rod then grind the head off and make it smooth, Weld a Coupling nut to the other rod, then I'd take a wing nut thread it one the bolt end for a jam nut, twist them together and jam it with the wing nut. Or instead of the bolt just thread the rod itself. It kind of depends on the size of the rod.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 15, 2011)

Red Green would use Duct Tape! :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Mar 15, 2011)

I think what you are looking for is used on two piece broom handles that you screw together.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Something like this. I was able to make this rod adjustable for the shifter on my motor for the jet pump. 







Link to thread. shifter build


----------



## KMixson (Mar 15, 2011)

How about Nord Lock Washer?


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 15, 2011)

Jim, they are unquestionably a type of lock washer.


----------



## captdan (Mar 16, 2011)

Jim said:


> I have 2 metal rods 1/2 inch thick made of metal that I need to connect sort of like this rotisserie spit pictured. I need to guarantee that they will not come apart unless I break them down to put them away.





fender66 said:


> Red Green would use Duct Tape! :LOL2:




Im with fender on this one....
around these parts, they just use some more duct tape for that :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 17, 2011)

are you looking for the serrated washers, the quick disconnect for threaded rod, or a threaded coupling/connector?

Im seeing three different applications.


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> are you looking for the serrated washers, the quick disconnect for threaded rod, or a threaded coupling/connector?
> 
> Im seeing three different applications.



I was looking for a quick disconnect for a threaded rod...I think. Thats what it sounds like I am looking for. It looks like the teeth thing on a transducer but the only way it tightens is to keep on screwing the rod together and the teeth keep the rod from coming apart.


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, here is another way hopefully explaining it so you guys can help me. I have an 8 foot rotisserie rod to cook whole lambs and pigs on(not really, but just picture it). I want to be able to break the rod down into two separate pieces(4 feet each). When I screw the rod together I need to guarantee that it will not come apart unless I unscrew it with a little force. I want it to be smooth and no extra pins or features to keep it together(things that can be lost).

Sorry guys, I work on computers.....this is the best I can give you. :LOL2:


----------



## Brine (Mar 17, 2011)

What is the diameter of the rod


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2011)

Brine said:


> What is the diameter of the rod



not decided yet but I would assume 1/2 to 3/4 inch?


----------



## Brine (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like you could just tap and die the rod. 

How much weight does it need to hold?


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok this is what I am making.............

I am going to have my cousin machine me a manual, budget "power pole" for my boat. I want it to be 2 piece(about 4 feet long each) so I can break it apart and screw it together when I am in 8 feet of water or less. I am also going to have him make me a 3rd section if needed so I can anchor in 12 feet of water or less. When I screw this whole pole together, the last thing I want is for half of it to disappear in the lake. So I want no pins or any extras. 2-piece pole screwed together not coming apart. I want it to be fairly solid so I can drive it into the lake bottom.

Is this idea even worth it? Waste of time and effort?

so it looks something like this with a nice machined handle:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 17, 2011)

Good idea, but there's a lot more to this than sticking a pole in the ground. How are you planning on attaching it to your boat. You said manual, so I'm guessing you will be putting it in the water by hand. I'm real curious how this would work. Haven't seen or studied the "real" thing so I'm not sure how those work either.


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2011)

Something like this: 







Welcome to ideas.........


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2011)

I think this idea is perfect for those coves you come up to but don't feel like anchoring(rope, anchor....mess) into. The water will not be moving much so if this can just hold the boat there while you fish the cove...it will be good.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 17, 2011)

First idea would be to put a stop on the top so the pole doesn't slip through and disappear into the abyss below. :LOL2:


----------



## Codeman (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok this would be pretty easy, I would use tube not rod though. Your cousin being a machinist should make it easy. I'd use like 1" tube. Have him machine you an female tube insert like this. Or buy these they are $11 each though. And then machine a bolt down to go inside the male end of the tube (or have him make male inserts, I'd use a bolt since I'm a redneck not a machinist. LOL ) I doub't threads this big would work loose but you could just use a lock washer of some sort (wavy washer) to give it some security. It would wind up looking like a long heavy duty paint roller handle.


----------



## Andy (Mar 17, 2011)

How about an extendable painters pole? You know with the button you push in and lock it into holes?


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 17, 2011)

IF this were my project and those were my requirements. I'd use a couple of air hose quick connect fittings. Thread a male to one rod, and a female to the other rod. 

https://www.dino-power.com/products/DP-401-MILTON-quick-coupler-connector.htm

DP402 and DP405 are both female threads to fit over the pipe/rod. They also match to each other, one end male the other female. Pull the curled ring back, slide the female home, and let go of the curled slide. Instant lock, only way its coming apart is when you slide the curled slide back again.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 17, 2011)

On second thought, a simple threaded connector will work just fine. Not like your going to be doing donuts around that pole to unscrew it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 17, 2011)

Jim,I have it. (Sec 3)Start with a 1'' rod with a T-handle at one end and the other end drilled and tapped for 3/4''. (Sec 2)Now take a 3/4'' rod and thread one end,then drill and tap the other end for 1/2".Make a T-handle out of a 3/4'' nut and 1/2'' rod welded together to screw on the threaded end. (Sec 1) Take a 1/2'' rod and thread one end and grind a point on the other end.

I started this thinking backwards,but when I thought about the end in the lake bed it wouldn't work that way so I reversed the sections. Do you follow me.

Use 2 Vise-grips to assemble and disassemble.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Jim, do you realize how heavy 3/4" or 1" bar/round stock is?
Your better off using tubing, preferrable of a man-made material.


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Jim, do you realize how heavy 3/4" or 1" bar/round stock is?
> Your better off using tubing, preferrable of a man-made material.



no, but when i go ask my machinist cousin, Im sure he will dope slap me in the right direction. :lol:


----------



## mtnwkr (Mar 18, 2011)

Something like this but with only two pieces?


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2011)

That might work too! Is that rope or cable in the middle? How do you think it will last in and out of water for a season or two?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 18, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Jim, do you realize how heavy 3/4" or 1" bar/round stock is?
> Your better off using tubing, preferrable of a man-made material.




Your right Hanr, if your talking steel. It could be done out of aluminum.


----------



## Andy (Mar 18, 2011)

Andy said:


> How about an extendable painters pole? You know with the button you push in and lock it into holes?


 You guys must not have seen this... LOL The aluminum kind would be my choice


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2011)

Andy said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> > How about an extendable painters pole? You know with the button you push in and lock it into holes?
> ...



Never! :-k 

Got a picture or a link? Painting? :LOL2: The wife painted the whole house.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 18, 2011)

I found the perfect thing.

https://www.power-pole.com/pages/about.htm

:mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (Mar 18, 2011)

https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM2157682803P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

That type has the turn to lock instead of the button I was talking about. Just search aluminum paint pole, there are many to choose from.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 23, 2011)

So, you're talking about using the pole to hold your boat in place outside a cove or off structure without an anchor or using the TM to hold the boat in position, right ??? #-o 

If you are not going to be using it to push the boat around, like you would pole a boat over the flats, then there shouldn't be any problems with the rods working themselves apart as long as the threads screw in far enough.


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2011)

My plan is to use this pole to hold the boat in place in a shallow cove, instead of having to throw over an anchor in 8 feet or less of water.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jim said:


> My plan is to use this pole to hold the boat in place in a shallow cove, instead of having to throw over an anchor in 8 feet or less of water.



Bring a very tall and strong fishing partner and a gun and.........

Well, never mind, that probably isn't going to work well in the end. :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 23, 2011)

What kind of lake bottom?
Rock, Sand, muck?
How thick is that bottom, more importantly how deep in the bottom will you have to go for the pole to hold position?

If your in 8' of water, 4' of muck, add the transom height plus some wiggle room for waves, gives you a 16' pole.
How many pole sections do you want to deal with?
What is your max length per pole?
How much wind you planning on using this in?
How much does your boat weigh?
How susceptable is your boat to wave, wind movement?
How long are you realistically planning to spend on that spot?
Do you do realize how much force your applying to the bottom end of the pole? 
At what wind,wave action does your boat move with a single anchor? In other words how much wind/wave action before your boat drags anchor? 

The Pro-Bass anglers have two poles to not only distribute the weight, but to counter-act the effects of wind and waves. 

Your single pole will act like a single anchor, just on a tighter diameter, until the point your boat drags it across the bottom, or snaps the weakest link. If you use a metal pole, how will you deal with bend poles? WIll the pole bend, or will the bracket break first?Ever try to adjust the height on a bent trolling motor shaft? 

I'm thinking you might want to re-evaluate your idea for practicality?


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2011)

Hanr3 your no fun!


----------



## Brine (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd stay on the bank. Sounds much easier.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jim said:


> Hanr3 your no fun!



:mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 23, 2011)

There's nothing new under the sun (so the Bible says)

https://www.stickitanchorpins.com/PhotoGallery.html


----------



## fender66 (Mar 24, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> There's nothing new under the sun (so the Bible says)
> 
> https://www.stickitanchorpins.com/PhotoGallery.html



4 pages of ideas and discussion and now THIS? Where were you 4 pages ago?

I'm laughing :roflmao:


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 24, 2011)

fender66 said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing new under the sun (so the Bible says)
> ...



I thought Jim was playing a joke on everyone. I'm pretty sure I found the link to that from Tinboats about 2-3 months ago - I thought it came from him... :?: 
I got as far as the order page back then and figured it is priced right, but not for right now.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the idea of the Break they sell too. Don't know that it would work well when the bottom is full of rocks though.


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > wasilvers said:
> ...



Yes, we discussed that link awhile back. I wanted to make one out of metal and keep it close to the boat.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 24, 2011)

Jim said:


> Yes, we discussed that link awhile back. I wanted to make one out of metal and keep it close to the boat.



Metal sinks REAL fast, but if it falls in while tied off, it would be like a normal anchor and hold you steady! :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd go with the one Wasilvers posted. I believe the flex would prove to be invaluable if the water gets choppy. A stiff metal one would possibly/probably bend, then you'd be in a fix trying to get it out of the holder, as was mentioned somewhere above.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 27, 2011)

BIL in Texas uses a couple pieces of either 1-1/4" or 1-1/2" PVC and jams them in the bottom. His pieces are about 14' long and don't come apart. Once the poles are in the bottom, we just wrap a line around them and tie them off to a cleat. Not sure but you could probably cut them down and glue a union in there to shorten it up. BIL just leaves them laying in the boat.


----------

